# Church bans yoga — because it's "non-Christian"



## robert@fm

http://metro.co.uk/2017/05/10/church-bans-yoga-from-premises-because-its-non-christian-6628811/ 

And the comments include at least two (both American, presumably mentalfundalist) which support the ban because yoga is "pagan".  The more idiotic of the two admits that it's actually Hindu in origin, but still say that it's pagan.  So which is it — pagan or Hindu? Not only do those belief systems not have any connection or bear any resemblance, they're not even from the same _continent._


----------



## HOBIE

Ridiculous ! Keeping people fit !


----------



## trophywench

robert@fm said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2017/05/10/church-bans-yoga-from-premises-because-its-non-christian-6628811/
> Not only do those belief systems not have any connection or bear any resemblance, they're not even from the same _continent._



Oooh I dunno Robert - anyone the Goans didn't like the look of in Goa - eg the wandering lads on the beach selling sarongs and fresh pineapples and coconuts (lopping the tops off or peeling a slicing then with a ruddy great machete, then handing them to you placed neatly inside a 'food' grade polythene bag or with a couple of decent plastic straws in the holes, for you to both drink the milk) they'd warn you against buying anything because 'They are not from here! - they are gypsies from Rajasthan!'

So if India has gypsies - who's to say the didn't (or don't) have pagans?


----------



## Martin Canty

That's crazy.... In the few months that I have been practicing Yoga the only spiritual element that has entered into it has been an inner reflection of self, which is a large part of Christian prayer as well.

As a practicing Christian & Yoga practitioner I find no conflict.


----------



## robert@fm

The comments that pile up continue to hinge on the false dichotomy "pagan == anything that isn't Christian" when pagan actually refers to a very specific belief system which is actually European (if not British, if not English; I of course use these terms in the geographic sense, since paganism predates the time when "England" was a country as opposed to a set of small kingdoms); and thus miles removed (both literally and metaphorically) from Hinduism. One particularly dumb comment included the false _trichotomy _"Hindu  == pagan == Satanist", conflating three different and unrelated belief systems. 

It reminds me of the time when I was working at Imperial College London, and the more fanatical students had me down as a fascist _and_ a communist (simultaneously), which would have been quite remarkable if there had been the slightest truth to it. Of course, it was another instance of the same fallacy as above; the Nazis reckoned "he's not a fascist, therefore he must be a communist", whilst the commies reckoned the same gibberish with the terms reversed.


----------



## Vicsetter

This is not a new thing: http://www.christian.org.uk/news/diocese-backs-church-over-turning-away-yoga-class/
in 2015 the Diocese of Bristol supporte a church in banning yoga. and in 2012 a Southampton priest banned yoga: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-19729211.

If you really want to get into the debate then see what the catholic church has to say about it: http://www.catholiceducation.org/en...hy-is-yoga-incompatible-with-catholicism.html

I find it quite amusing that people get up in arms about things like this and yet if they supported THEIR church and attended regularly it wouldn't happen in the first place.


----------



## mikeyB

I don't believe in God, but I believe in Yoga, so it can't be a conflict.


----------



## Vicsetter

mikeyB said:


> I don't believe in God, but I believe in Yoga, so it can't be a conflict.


I don't quite see how meditating is exercise, and I don't see why, if it's only the exercise part of Yoga they are doing, they can't just change the name.  How about Yogi classes?
P.S. Mike I believe Yoga exists as well, Tai-Chi looks a lot more my sort of thing though.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vicsetter said:


> I don't quite see how meditating is exercise


Well, it's not quite sitting & chanting "Ommmmmm" (though I did do that once & didn't get anything from it) focusing on the breath & form when doing poses & transitioning poses brings it's own form of meditation & quieting of the mind.


----------



## Copepod

As long as there is somewhere yoga classes can take place, that's the main thing. I have no religious beliefs, and no interest in yoga, but I respect the rights of organisations to limit what takes place on their property eg Methodists don't permit alcohol (and, as a result, their insurance costs are lower than premises that do permit alcohol), Jehovah's Witnesses wouldn't accept bookings for blood donor sessions or polling station use. In contrast, some other groups, notably Quakers / Friends and Unitarians are far more liberal in which groups they accept in their buildings, plus most Quaker Meeting Houses have a largish room, used for worship on Sundays and some evenings, with chairs that can be moved, making them more versatile than pews.


----------



## mikeyB

Quakers made good choccie before the big corporations bought them out.


----------



## Copepod

mikeyB said:


> Quakers made good choccie before the big corporations bought them out.


Exactly, plus provided good working & living conditions for employees, notably Bournville settlement in Birmingham for Cadbury workers, plus Terry's and Rowntree's in York, and Fry's in Bristol.


----------

